

Google’s $82 million airport  - saadmalik01
http://skift.com/2013/02/09/googles-own-82-million-airport-may-soon-to-be-a-reality/

======
Johnyma22
Anti dog-food I guess.. Google builds services to empower people to
collaborate on the web then invest large sums of capital into transportation
which voids the point of their services.

Kinda reflects how fragmented Google has become.

~~~
cleverjake
what are you talking about? Honestly. I have no idea what you are talking
about.

